# s3/a3 or gti......



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

choose... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: s3/a3 or gti...... (robertohead)*

S3 is such a desirable hot hatch. http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: s3/a3 or gti...... (robertohead)*

Okay, who voted for the GTI?


----------



## Jim Williston (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: s3/a3 or gti...... (vertigobora)*

who voted for the GTI?
Probably someone who wanted a hot hatch before 2004.
Seriously, if Audi would import the A3/S3 (and not charge an arm or leg for them) they might be thrilled at the acceptance. Until then...........................
Jim
P.S. I guess the news that we will be getting a PD TDi is a start. Only 10 additional bhp, but 22 ft/lbs more twist.







I wonder what an Upsolute chip would do?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: s3/a3 or gti...... (Jim Williston)*

I think this is an unfair question due to the fact that a GTI in Mexico is 20k dlls and an S3 is 43k dlls. And the A3 start at around 23k dlls but not with the same equipment as the GTI, with the same eq. it goes to something like 28k dlls.
But if money was no object I get a RS4 that is 82k dlls here in Mexico.


----------



## VancouverA4 (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: s3/a3 or gti...... (Giancarlo)*

What's the point of the poll? Isn't an S3 built on the same platform and essentially a high end GTI? Now if you said for the money, but money notwithstanding, why would someone prefer the GTI?
Some people voted for the GTI, so let's hear from them and why they prefer it over the S3.


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: s3/a3 or gti...... (robertohead)*

I love my GTI, don't get me wrong, but I would have to be on crack to want my GTI (or even an Mk4 GTI) over an S3....
Seriously though, who voted GTI?


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Umm ... I'd get the S3 ...*

... and I did!!!


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (Mori)*

nice pics man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (Mori)*

Oh you b*stard, that's one hell of a nice S3. I especially like the seats!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (Mori)*

Hey Mori,
My GF has just got her red S3 and we are looking for even $ome more power...what would you recommend?! Chip, Intake, Exhaust...?! Please, lemme know...
Thanx in advance. Later,
Gigante


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (robertohead)*

i suggest u to go for the chip first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (robertohead)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i suggest u to go for the chip first[HR][/HR]​Ok, Roberto, but lemme which are the options available out there...
Dunno anything about S3 chips...
Gigante


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (Gigante)*

i've talked to one dealer of chips here in mexico cause i'm wanna put one to my a3. for an 2001 audi a3 the chip costs $250 u.s. bucks. http://www.wetterauer.com.mx that's the company's site that i checked out and called. if you know some spanish you can get very good info. out of it. they sell chips for volkswagen, audi, porshe, mercedes, volvo and bmw.


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (Gigante)*

I recommend the MTM full setup:
- chip to 250HP
- catback exhaust to 265HP
- bigger turbo plus others 326HP
- bigger brakes
... all provided by MTM of course... expensive though ...


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (Mori)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I recommend the MTM full setup:
- chip to 250HP
- catback exhaust to 265HP
- bigger turbo plus others 326HP
- bigger brakes
... all provided by MTM of course... expensive though ...[HR][/HR]​is this equipment would be the same for the a3??







i wonder if i could get mtm in mexico


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (robertohead)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i wonder if i could get mtm in mexico[HR][/HR]​Hey Roberto,
Dunno if they have any "dealer" in Mexico, but tru visiting www.mtm-online.de and have a good time. Thanx for your input...
Gigante


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (robertohead)*

Well, the A3 1.8T 150HP can be raised to the same values as the 1.8T GTI which is around 180HP with a chip + 15HP with catback exhaust = 195HP. Of course you can install a bigger turbo etc.


----------



## A3GTI_Mikey (May 13, 2000)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (Mori)*

This is from a A3, I think it somes up how us (US) people feel


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Umm ... I'd get the S3 ... (A3GTI_Mikey)*

hey, a3gti_mickey; i used to be your neighbour for 2 years, i lived in carlsbad, i studied there at the gia; and i never saw an audi dealer.


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: s3/a3 or gti...... (A4Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]S3 is such a desirable hot hatch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​agreed.



[Modified by vapor, 2:28 PM 10-22-2001]


----------

